
Show HN: One Click Battle – Simple Real-Time Polls - sleiman
https://oneclickbattle.com/
======
sleiman
Hey guys, I have been working on this simple polls website for a few weeks and
decided to share it here to get some feedback and maybe some help. The idea is
to let anyone create simple beautiful polls that update in real-time. If you
stay on the poll page and people vote, you will see the background move. We
were on the PH home page a few weeks ago which was cool and the community
really helped improve the product. Let me know if you have questions or
comments that could help us push this further. Thank you!

~~~
Senji
Enable voting from the main screen by clicking on either side.

